#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  ΦΕΚ.270/Δ΄/31.05.1985 εντός περιοχής natura

## olympia t

Καλησπέρα.
Θέλω να μου πείτε,αν ισχύει το ΦΕΚ-270/Δ/31-5-85,αρθρο 7, για περιπτώσεις που υπάγονται σε περιοχές εντός natura.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sultanos

*Ν.3937/2011*
2. α) Στις περιοχές που βρίσκονται *εκτός* εγκεκριμένων σχεδίων πόλεως ή *εκτός ορίων οικισμών νομίμως προϋφιστάμενων του 1923* ή *εκτός ορίων οικισμών με πληθυσμό μέχρι 2.000 κατοίκους* και *εμπίπτουν σε ΕΖΔ ή ΖΕΠ*, το ελάχιστο όριο αρτιότητας και κατάτμησης των γηπέδων ορίζεται σε 10.000 τ.μ., εφαρμοζομένης κατά τα λοιπά, όπως ισχύει της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 1 του π.δ. της 24-31.5.1985 (ΦΕΚ 270 Δ΄). 

*Κατ’ εξαίρεση*, θεωρούνται άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα κατά παρέκκλιση, γήπεδα έκτασης τουλάχιστον 4.000 τ.μ., τα οποία, κατά τη δημοσίευση του παρόντος, θεωρούνται άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα, σύμφωνα με τις οικείες πολεοδομικές διατάξεις.

----------

